# Unique Opportunity For Wounded Veteran



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Note to Veterans: I am re-posting this - - I have no additional info other than what follows below.

My understanding based on scant information is that the setting for the film is New Orleans ..

Sep 3, 2015

If you know anyone who would like to try out for a role in a major motion
picture as a male military veteran amputee, please have them contact me by email as soon as possible. I am currently finding out more information
about the role so they know what kind of person they would potentially be
playing, and I'm also trying to find out how major a role this is in the
particular film so that they will know whether to expect one day of
filming, or multiple days (up to 30) - because it's through SAG, they will
earn about $1000 for each day of filming.

Tryouts are through the month of September and filming begins in October,
so we do have to submit any interested veterans as soon as possible. There will be alot of competition, but we can also keep them on a contact list for future roles if they are interested.

Applicants for this particular role must be:

**male
*military veteran
*amputee*

Please feel free to forward this email as you see fit.
Thank you!

Erin Sapre
HS Group Consulting Inc.
(252) 393-4488
[email protected]


----------

